# Looking for a lean blood line



## jscottnd85 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys, Maybe someone can help me out here. I know theirs rules against advertising but im looking for someone who can point me in the right direction. I'm looking for a leaner blood line, I'm looking for the muscular athletic and lean pitbull vs the shorter leged tank. Nothing against the bully guys their just not my cup of tea. If anyone can point me in the right direction as far as a breed line of game dogs it would be much appreciated. Coloring means very little, id rather have a sound well tempermented dog. Thanks again guys/girls for the help.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I suggest you head out to some ADBA shows


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like the look of some of the Boudreaux dogs. They seem to do nice in the show ring(adba), and a lot of them come in a nice color too(black). Some of the Roki dogs have nice lean correct builds too, and they are mostly rednose.


----------



## jscottnd85 (Sep 27, 2009)

I really would love to go to any dog show, unfortunently their not overly common in North Dakota. Although its always possible to try and time one in a neighboring state I would imagine. I will have to look into that avenue as well, I've been looking around my state for a while and its extremely hard to come across a well bred dog. My father bought one from a southern breeder when I was young and so ive always wanted another, most of the people ive run into that have the type of dog im looking for all have gone far out of state to get theirs as well unfortunently.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are a ton of lines that produce correct dogs. Finding a breeder who is reputable and follows the standard can sometimes be a challenge but will be well worth your research.
I wrote this up awhile ago , it may help you:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a.html


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some breeders will ship to you. I'd say that most gamebred lines are going to fit your criteria. Its just a matter of narrowing down the finer points. Good luck.


----------



## jscottnd85 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, Ya I know there is no lack of people with little to no understanding of breeding willing to buy a few dogs and start pumping out pups. I'd honestly even adopt one but the lady has it set in her mind that you need to raise them from pups to assure their a well rounded family dog. I have other views pertaining to that, but I figure if I can find a well tempered pet I can talk her into rescueing one down the road maybe as well. A pitbulls a big step for a girl who's only ever owned lap dogs and rabbit :hammer:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just make sure if there are lapdogs and rabbits still hanging on that you're extra careful if you're thinking about adding a gamebred APBT to your household.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

there are tons of lean bred pits out there. jsut look in the newspapers and find the cheap ones!! if u find a cheap dog most likely its not gonna be a bully! thats the way i see it anyways....


----------

